# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  название детских программ и небольшое описание их

## натальяяя

Всем здравствуйте ,не нашла такой темки,если ошиблась извиняюсь))
Я предлагаю здесь писать как интересно представить заказчикам свои программы на детские дни рождения.
несколько моих примеров:
*"Приключение на пиратской шхуне"*
Кто не мечтает найти сокровища? Или сразиться с морскими чудищами? А может вы не умеете стрелять из пушек? Тогда наши доблестные пираты ждут вас на борту своей "Черной каракатицы",чтобы вместе отправиться в захватывающие путешествие по океану Странствий,по пути делая остановки на островах Радужный, Забвения, остров Оракулов ну и конечно прибыть на остров Сокровищ.
*"Тайны египетских пирамид"* 
Загадочный мир фараонов ,лишь попав в него и пройдя все испытания вы сможете найти кубок взросления,и лишь испив из него вы сможете перейти в свой следующий год жизни,но.....у вас на пути становятся мумии,летучие мыши ,головоломки которые не дают пробраться к заветному кубку. И лишь имениннику с его друзьями откроется тайная тропа среди лабиринта пирамид 
Если вам есть чем поделиться,или я смогу вам помочь пишите буду рада)

----------


## ИрихаК

" Цветик Семицветик " Сказочная страна наполнена радужными красками ,яркими шарами,разноцветными лентами  .На протяжение праздника нужно собрать все лепестки волшебного цветка...Но для этого нужно пройти все испытания .

----------


## натальяяя

*ИрихаК*, интересно))а кто персонажи в такой программе?

----------


## оксана 1974

"Пасхальный переполох "- вы любите чудеса и приключения? Вы обожаете загадки и тайны?  Тогда в путь ... Проведет вас по тайной тропе навстречу приключениям Пасхальный кролик. И вы сможете спасти  Праздник Пасхи . Для этого вам придется  ох как потрудиться... Вас ждет Лабиринт Загадок, Остров Любви, Море Веры  и многое другое...

----------


## Jul SH

"Заколдованный лес" - герои сказочная фея, эльф и единорог...  Дети должны помочь расколдовать лес. Пройдя "испытания" на пути к вершине волшебного холма, где исполняются желания только именинников. И именно ему предстоит попросить у волшебного холмика расколдовать сказочный лес))

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## натальяяя

у нас новая программа "волшебный сундучок",с сюрпризами,клоуны от туда достают много чего интересного

----------


## happylunx

У нас есть классная программа для малышей под названием "Карапуз и Ко". В программе игры развивайки, кукольный театр...

----------


## Акуна Матата

В основном наши программы носят стандартные названия: "Школа волшебниц" (программа с участием фей Винкс), "Школа супергероев" (проводит любой Супергерой, уроки силы, ловкости, интуиции и т.д.), "Веселый переполох" (клоун или любой другой сказочный герой, веселая подвижная программа). Однако недавно внедрили еще две программы: "Путешествие в Сказкаляндию" (проводит любой сказочный персонаж любую приключенческую тематику), и "Спасение Дня рождения" (программа для любого Супергероя в стиле экшэн). Это удобно, позволяет максимально удовлетворить спросы любого клиента.
На выпускные и новогодние утренники разрабатываем отдельные программы и всегда стараемся назвать информативно и по-особенному, например: Дед Мороз.RU (программа с современной интернетовской направленностью), Новый год в Королевстве огней (в поисках новогодних огоньков), Выпускной бал в Школе весёлых наук (персонажи: Фиксик и Монстрик), Веселый КаВаРдАк и т.д.

----------


## Lotos3

А у нас Дни рождения в стиле Шабаш Бабы Яги (для старших дошкольников или младших школьников), Пираты, на абордаж!, Клеопатра, Автогонки, Рапунцель-историю распутаем, Космическое путешествие, В индейском племени. А для малышей хорошо идут Паровозик со Смешариками, Тингви и Пингви (с Пингвиненком). В гостях у сказки, Матрешки-Крошки, Полет на воздушном шаре.

----------


## вера денисенко

Игровая программа "Путешествие в Мультеленд "  для детей 7- 8 лет с главными героя: фея Сказок,баба яга,Лунтик,Нюша,Клоун Весельчак,клоунесса Веселинка,Кот леапольд,Шрек,Буратино и т.д. Ход игры:полёт с бабой ягой в разные мультфильмы (игра "Хвост-бабы яги) он является основным действием по всей программе, и попадая в воображаемый мультик детки встречаются с главным узнаваемым ими персонажем он проводит с ними конкурс или игру.....главное работая с детьми нужно обязательно чередовать танцевальный конкурс с загадками или с собиранием пазлов-картинок,чтобы дети могли отдохнуть...и т.д.

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

всем добрый вечер! я сейчас  провожу с детками в стиле "Disney"....микки и минни маусов воспринимают на ура! здесь все и загадки, викторины,пазлы, танцы...главное соблюсти тематику до конца...)

----------


## Smetanka

без пирата и фей- вообще никуда. Еще провожу творческую мастерскую, ищем потерянные дни рождения..

----------


## Елена Зоостудия

Мы называемся "ЛЯЛЬКИНЫ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ". ЛЯЛЬКА - это дрессированная собачка. Работать начали недавно, поэтому  пока всего три программы "ВЕСЕЛАЯ СТРАНА", "ПОЗДРАВИТЕЛЬНАЯ ОТКРЫТКА", "В СТРАНЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЙ". Во всех программах конечно же работает Лялька с разными персонажами.

----------


## Юняша

"Кристаллы острова Драконов": На далёком острове Драконов пропали магические кристаллы! Теперь все драконы вырвутся на свободу, и миру людей грозит большая опасность! Найти кристаллы и спасти драконов может
только настоящая дружба, смелость и отвага. Вместе с Принцессой и Драконом дети научатся преодолевать  океанские волны, гору великанов и остров аборигенов!

"Именинный меч-кладенец": 
Долго ли, коротко ли, 
А собрались богатыри наши вместе.
Не пройдет теперь войско темное,
Не проскочит зверь незамеченным!
А и сильные, могучие богатыри на славной Руси!
Посвятить именинника в богатыри может только настоящий меч-кладенец. Но вот беда! Пропал меч.
Вместе с Алёшей Поповичем и Любавой, дети отправятся на поиски волшебного меча!

как-то так)

----------


## ann81

Вот так я описывала наши программе на сайте
Может кому-то пригодится)
*Волшебный мир Винкс* 

Винкс – волшебные и добрые феи, учатся в школе Алфея. Они хотят, чтобы именинница стала одной из них, для этого они дарят ей крылья и волшебную палочку, поизносят заклиние и  все переносятся в другое измерение – Магикс. Там они  научатся быть настоящими феям, а для этого нужно пройти серьезную подготовку. Вас ждут полеты на метлах и на крыльях, встреча с веселым Чучей, цветные танцы и еще множество веселых и увлекательных испытаний, успешно пройдя через которые феи обязательно примут всех в свой клуб Винкс. 

*Маша и Медведь*

Озорница и проказница Маша приходит в гости к имениннику и его друзьям. Все вместе они ищут Мишку, что очень не просто, ведь Маша совсем забыла где он живет. Ребятам предстоим совершить прогулку в лес, собрать вместе с машей ягоды и грибы для Мишки, разобраться в следах неведомых зверюшек. А после  того, как они встретятся с Мишей ,  обязательно поигают с ним в самые любимые Машины игры , а именно, вылечат Медведя, , наварят ему на зиму варенья   и устроят большую стирку.  

*Веселое приключение вместе с Дашей-путешественницей*

Веселая программа по мотивам известного детского мульт-сериала «Даша-путешественница». Дети вместе с Дашей и ее верным другом Башмачком проходят весь путь в поисках «тоннеля желаний» . А помогает им в этом яркая, красочная, всезнающая карта. Ребятам предстоит перейти бурную реку, побывать на цветной поляне, миновать дом  Бабы Яги, а также пообщаться сговорящим колодцем. 

*Спанч Боб – лучший друг именинника
*
Спанч Боб приходит на День Рожденья к своему другу. И они устраивают самую лучшую вечеринку. Губка Боб привез с собой из Биккини Ботом только самые лучшие развлечения, ведь в этом он знает толк! Именинник и его друзья научатся ловить медуз, готовить крабсбургеры, ухаживать за улиткой Гэрри и просто дурачиться по методу  Патрика под веселую и зажигательную музыку. 


*У вас в гостях СуперТелеШоуМикс!
* 
 Увлекательная программа, основанная на миксе из самых известных и любимых телепередач. Ребята станут участниками таких телешоу, как «Самый умный»,  «Угадай мелодию», «Пойми меня», «Модный приговор», «Битва экстрассенсов», «Танцуют все» и множества других интересных программ. Звездные ведущие этой программы стараются задействовать абсолютно всех гостей, но в первую очередь, конечно же, именинника, который и является самой яркой звездой праздника! Вся программа сопровождается соответствующими музыкальными заставками из телепередач и множеством звуковых эффектов 

*Вокруг света за 60 минут
*
Интересная и увлекательная программа, с помощью которой  участники смогут совершить путешествие по всему миру, ознакомиться с традициями, интересными фактами, проявить ловкость, смекалку и свои творческие способности. Перемещаясь по всему миру ребята знакомятся со странами и континентами, учавствуют в различных народных играх. Останавливаясь на станциях , команда  во главе с капитаном-именинником (или команды, если участников много) выполныет различные задания и получает жетоны. Эта программа пользуетсяпопулярностью за счет того, что кроме конкурсно-игровой программы носит еще и познавательный характер.  

*Музыкальный проект «Диско-Клаб»
*
 Какой же праздник без зажигательной дискотеки и веселых диджеев! В своей новой программе мы подготовили для ребят настоящий музыкально-танцевальный фейерверк. Наши супер-диджеи порадуют юнных участников модной зажигательной музыкой различных направлений, проверят их музыкальные, вокальные, артистические и танцевальные таланты, а также разучат  супер-модный танец, который ребята в последствии смогут показывать своим друзьям и одноклассникам. С этой программой Ваш праздник превратится в самый настоящий «Disco-Party»!

*Самый шустрый
*

«Лучше, выше, быстрее!» - этот спортивный девиз известен всем, но мы предлагаем дополнить его - «Шустрее!». Спортивная интерактино-конкурсная программа «Самый шустрый» полностью посвящена спортивной тематике. Весело и интересно вся команда во главе с капитаном-именинником проходит спортивный  марафон по большинству видам спорта. Но, так как день рожденья – это прежде всего смех и веселье, в правила каждого вида спорта мы внесли свои веселые дополнения. Только представьте себе – «Картофельный баскетбол», «Тапочно-лыжный забег», «Шустрые ралли»,  «Сладкий бокс» и т.д. А что из этого получилось Вы сможете увидеть, пригласив наших самых шустрых спортивных ведущих на День Рожденья к своему юнному спортсмену. 



*В гостях у сказки
*
Сказки! Что может быть интересней для детей? Когда ребенок слушает сказку, он представляет себя одним из  ее героев или героинь.  И как здорово, когда есть возможность попасть в сказку и почувствовать себя Золушкой, Робин Гудом, Красной Шапочкой, Буратино, а также побывать в гостях у Трех Поросят! Программа «В гостях у сказки объединяет в себе большинство самых любимых сказок Ваших малышей. Ведущий-сказочник проведет ребят по этой замечательной сказочной стране, где их ждет множество игр, веселья и зажигательная сказочная дискотека. 


*Забавный Лунтик 
*

В наше времы практически невозможно найти ребенка, который бы не знал  и не любил Лунтика. Этот мультяшный герой словно вышел с экрана телевизора и пришел в гости к Вашему малышу. И это уже настоящий праздник, ведь Лунтик приготовил для именинника и его друзей множество веселых музыкальных игр и конкурсов, а также приветы и поздравления от Шуршули, Паучка-Художника, Божьей Коровки Милы, Бабы Капы и даже от Вредной Пиявки.  Если Ваш ребенок любитель мульт-сериала «Лунтик», то мы гарантируем, что приятные впечатления и радость и от этой программы у него остануться на целый год!

*Авто-Party
*
Страстью всех мальчишек, вне зависимости от возраста, неизменно являются автомобили.  Именно поэтому программа «Авто-Party»  рассчитана только на мальчиков и целиком и полностью посвящена автомобилям. Ребята вместе с  ведущим-Шумахером познакомятся со всеми существующими и несуществующими марками автомобилей, испытают их скоростные режимы, соберут и разберут авто, а также примут участие в самом настоящем ралии. 


*«Алло, мы ищем таланты!»
*
В каждом ребенке и в мальчишке, и в девченке, уже с самого рождения заложены какие-то таланты.  А каким именно талантом наделен Ваш ребенок, а может всеми сразу,  поможет выявить наша программа «Алло, мы ищем таланты!». Множество разнообразных творческих  конкурсов помогут имениннику(це) и его (ее) друзьям в полной мере проявить себя в искусстве вокала, танцев, поэзии, рисования , кулинарии, а также найти в себе множество других интересных и нестандартных талантов. Эта программа пользуется популярностью как у мальчиков, так и у девочек.

* «Внимание! Снимается кино!»
*
Когда мультфильмы, по мнению детей по-старше, уходят в «глубокое детство», их все больше начинает интересовать мир кино. Они не хуже взрослых разбираются в актерах и актрисах, по-своему понимают сюжеты фильмов , оценивают костюмы героев. И каждому хотя бы раз хотелось самому сняться в кино. Мы предоставляем ребятам такую возможность в нашей программе «Внимание! Снимается кино!».   Все вместе вспомним самые известные и популярные фильмы,   попробуем свои силы в работе костюмера , звукооператора, помошника режиссера,  затем нас ждет самый настоящий кастинг, и, в завершении программы, конечно же, съемки своего фильма, в котором главную роль  играет сам именинник! 

*«Человек-паук – супергерой»
*
В мире супергероев Человек-паук занимает по своей популярности одно из самых первых мест. Именно поэтому мальчишки так любят мультсериал про него , собирают наклейки с его изображением, а на праздники хотят одеться только  в костюм Спайдермена. И какой же восторг вызывает у именинника появление на его празднике Человека-паука .  К  тому же этот супер-герой впервые попал в затруднительную ситуацию и потерял свою супер-силу, и помочь ее вновь обрести может только именинник и его друзья!  Кто же откажется помочь супер-герою? Ребята сами сплетут и пролезут через настоящую паутину, испытают свою собственную супер-силу, пройдут через множество испытаний, справится  с которыми под силу только настоящим супер-героям! Но, самое главное, что после того, как они пройдут все испытания, Человек-паук вновь обретет свою супер-силу и всех посвятит в Супергерои!

*«Лесная сказка»
*
В этой программе имениннику и его друзьям предстоит  совершить увлекательную прогулку в лес где  их ждет много интересного и загадочного.  По дороге они встретят множество лесных жителей, каждый из которых приготовил для ребят интересные загадки, игры и развлечения. Ребята прокатятся по лесу на паровозике из Ромашково,  помогут белочке собрать орешки на зиму, построят домик для бобра, убегут от Серого Волка, перекинут мост через речку и нарисуют новый наряд для модницы-Лисички.

----------


## *Счастливчик*

Очень интересные названия.
Добавлю одно новогоднее, придуманное нашим коллективом в прошлом году, ну немножко с мульта переделали, но сюжет полностью наш)) Мне оооочень нравится

"Осторожно: Новый год! Осадки в виде конфет"

----------

Crystal (12.01.2017), lizabet (29.10.2017), оксана 1974 (09.09.2019), Я&нина (14.05.2016)

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Вариантов конечро куча, я восхищаюсь умением выдумывать, я пока учусь, беру что-то готовое и переделываю

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Путешествие с принцессой Анной, Эльзой и Олло.(от 3 лет до 10 лет)
1.Снежная вьюга (кусок ткани со снежками на ней): бегают под тканью.
2.Собирают снежки и ими бросаются.
3.Построить ледяной замок из стаканчиков.
4.Игра "Снежный ком"
5.Растопить настоящий лед.
6.Пройти из зимы в лето (туннель 4-х сторонний)
7.Собрать снежинки и цветы и прикрепить их на два шара
вот как-то так

----------

Зосик (27.06.2016), ОЙКОВ (20.02.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Детская игровая программа - "Русалочка и волшебная радуга"
персонажи - Русалочка и тётушка Медуза. Русалочка сдаёт экзамен вместе с ребятами в школе волшебника осьминога на знание всех цветов радуги. Семь цветов - семь различных конкурсов. После каждого ребята получают сигмент радуги из шаров - в конце соединяют все кусочки. (проверяем как запомнили). и общее фото под радугой - чтобы стать счастливыми.
красный - цвет любви - в танце показываем как мы любим (мам, именинницу...и т.д) - повторяем движения.
оранжевый - цвет опасности - освобождаем рыбёшек запутавшихся в сетях
жёлтый - цвет солнышка и дружбы - цепочка дружбы из шаров.
зелёный - цвет спасателей и защитников природы - переносим с помощью удочек малютом морских звездочек - спасая их от акулы.
голубой - цвет неба - строим причудливые фигуры из маленьких облачков(шары голубого цвета)
синий - цвет водных глубин - с помощью лент разного цвета рисуем(выкладываем) на морском дне.
фиолетовый - креативный цвет. творческое задание. заготовка подарок - или экспромт. возможно выступление клоуна с мыльными пузырями.

----------

Зосик (27.06.2016), Оля-ля 68 (03.10.2017), Орбита (15.08.2017), Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Anastasiya25

А вот наши описания некоторых сценариев! 
Angry birds - Безумно веселая, немного сумасшедшая, искрометная программа с невероятно популярными Angry birds . Сейчас нет, пожалуй, ни одного человека, который не был бы знаком с этой игрой, которая завоевала своих поклонников по всему миру. Праздник с Энгри Бердс - боевыми, но веселыми птичками – настоящее приключение.
Самые настоящие Энгри Бёрдс на празднике вашего ребенка? Это будет взрыв эмоций, радости и смеха! Забавные птички, которые сердятся на зеленых свинок уже давно стали любимыми героями миллионов ребятишек самого разного возраста. День рождения или вечеринка с персонажами мультфильма принесет немало радости всем, кого вы пригласите!

Зеленые свинки расставили множество ловушек, подготовили невероятное количество препятствий, а сами спрятались и наблюдают, смогут ли ребята справиться с ними.

Заряд веселья, фейерверк радости, сюрпризы и конкурсы – на этом празднике никому не придется скучать! Разве можно остаться в стороне от танцев, песен или смешных рассказов?

Веселое времяпровождение гарантировано! 

Майнкрафт: Майнкрафт – удивительный фантазийный мир, который пришёлся по душе тысячам мальчишек и девчонок. Компьютерная игра с низким графическим разрешением и довольно непонятными для непосвящённого зрителя героями на самом деле несёт в себе массу интересных возможностей и увлекательных приключений. Устроить день рождения в стиле Майнкрафт – это значит подарить ребёнку праздник его мечты.

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## мисс Татьяна

А в чем суть программы??? если конечно можно....

Майнкрафт: Майнкрафт – удивительный фантазийный мир, который пришёлся по душе тысячам мальчишек и девчонок. Компьютерная игра с низким графическим разрешением и довольно непонятными для непосвящённого зрителя героями на самом деле несёт в себе массу интересных возможностей и увлекательных приключений. Устроить день рождения в стиле Майнкрафт – это значит подарить ребёнку праздник его мечты.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ваганка

"Путешествие в Эквестрию" - вариация на тему мультфильма Мой маленький пони (My little pony) 
Группа детей на празднике получает письмо от принцессы Селестии о том, что пропала пони Радуга и ее нужно помочь найти. Все радостно соглашаются помочь и активно перемещаются в Эквестрию, в Понивилль. Ну а дальше выясняем, что для возвращения Радуги нужно собрать все элементы гармонии (6 шт. - у каждой пони по одному, но отдают только за выполненные задания), сложить карту (добывается вместе с элементами в виде кусков) ну и победить Снежного дракона. Момент с Драконом дети вспоминают с восторгом от 3-леток до 12-летних - уж очень талантливо актер играет, умирает медленной смертью с подергиванием всех лапок и никогда не сдается слишком быстро :))
"Зелье для Белоснежки" - приходит гном и сообщает что злая волшебница вернулась и превратила Белоснежку в куклу и очень надо вернуть ее обратно в человека. Для этого нужно найти волшебный горшок и собрать все ингридиенты для зелья Оживления. Собирают ингридиенты у Доброй феи и у Бабы-Яги, для того чтобы к ним добраться - целый спортивный праздник с использованием элементов тимбилдинга, дети в восторге, хотя сначала с недоумением воспринимают идею "один за всех и все за одного" ))) Ну а потом Белоснежка оживает, дарит торт, подарки и радостно помахивая ручкой, вместе с гномом убывает обратно в Волшебную страну
По Майнкрафту думаем пока, тоже спортивная такая программа получается - там все на выживание и восполнение ресурсов.
"Щенячий патруль и Сокровища музея" - практически сделали, но не опробовали, 10 мая дебют, там квест с поисками уворованного клада с предварительным созданием щенячьего патруля из детей )) 
"Рапунцель - удачный побег" - Рапунцель просит помочь убежать от ведьмы, ну а мы всегда рады помочь! Сначала тренируемся строить поддельные башни, плести косы, делаем поддельную Рапунцель, танцуем Летку-еньку и сбегаем! Ну от ведьмы ведь тоже просто так не скроешься - она в погоню! А мы раз - и шапку-неведимку, ой, а тут у Рапунцель волосы запутались! А ведьма наступает, злодейства учиняет! Но ведь есть у нас смелые и сильные рыцари, побеждают они злую ведьму и соглашается она отпустить Рапунцель, да только тогда, когда ее в карты обыграют! А потом еще и в "Цепи кованные"! А уж после цепей никуда не денешься - уходит Рапунцель, ну а перед этим дарит торт или если дети страше 7 лет, то наводку, где лежат сокровища.

----------

Зосик (27.06.2016), Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## ЕленаПлаксина

> Вот так я описывала наши программе на сайте
> Может кому-то пригодится)
> *Волшебный мир Винкс* 
> 
> Винкс – волшебные и добрые феи, учатся в школе Алфея. Они хотят, чтобы именинница стала одной из них, для этого они дарят ей крылья и волшебную палочку, поизносят заклиние и  все переносятся в другое измерение – Магикс. Там они  научатся быть настоящими феям, а для этого нужно пройти серьезную подготовку. Вас ждут полеты на метлах и на крыльях, встреча с веселым Чучей, цветные танцы и еще множество веселых и увлекательных испытаний, успешно пройдя через которые феи обязательно примут всех в свой клуб Винкс. 
> 
> *Маша и Медведь*
> 
> Озорница и проказница Маша приходит в гости к имениннику и его друзьям. Все вместе они ищут Мишку, что очень не просто, ведь Маша совсем забыла где он живет. Ребятам предстоим совершить прогулку в лес, собрать вместе с машей ягоды и грибы для Мишки, разобраться в следах неведомых зверюшек. А после  того, как они встретятся с Мишей ,  обязательно поигают с ним в самые любимые Машины игры , а именно, вылечат Медведя, , наварят ему на зиму варенья   и устроят большую стирку.  
> ...


очень интересно!!!!!!спасибо за идеи!!!

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Ступа

У нас были праздники с человеком пауком. Он ловил детей сетью, а они убегали, потом из крупы доставали насекомых. спасали.  Это для деток три года. Ну и как всегда туннели, парашут.

----------


## Именинка

Рада приветствовать всех обитателей нашего уютного домика. Особенное спасибо Тане Курочке! Интересные идеи. Я купила робота аниматора Бамблби. Очень красиво, эффектно, но с программой пока не очень((( Времени все нет. Идеи такие- Спасти землю от десептиконов. Игры- помоги найти нужные кристаллы (на слух определяют содержимое киндер сюрприза).Забросить мячики в корзинку.

----------


## Наталия МК

В этом году на НГ буду делать программу для 1-х - 4-х классов "Волшебный жезл или новогоднее противостояние". Из положительных конечно же ДМ и Снегурочка, также хочу Снеговика Олав из (Холодного сердца) и полицейская Джуди (крольчиха из "зверополиса") из отрицательных Малефисента, (вместо ворона ее будет Волк, короче когда она его в волка превратила...просто костюм ростовой волка есть) и какая-то "болотная тина" заторможенная, как в Зверополисе ленивец...А замут такой: Малефисента разбивает свой посох и выбирает себе посох на замену (на экране, как на планшете листает разные варианты посохов короче там картинки разных героев с разными палками-посохами увеличивает их приближает и ей ничто не нравится) и вот наконец-то ВОНО!!!! ура выбрала и это именно посох ДМ оказался. Волк с этой Болотякой должны выкрасть у Олава и Снегурочки и ей доставить этот посох, что они с успехом и делают, На помощь в обнаружении пропажи приходит супер-полицейская Джуди , которая находит пропажу и возвращает ДМ ! Все счастливы ДМ зажигает елку, танцы игры дискотека подарки...Вот как-то так. Напишу сценарий, если интересно - выложу в НГ

----------


## Катя-Я

Всем приветик!) начинаю квест 30 дней-30 сообщений)))
Поделюсь сценарный ходом некоторых программ:
1) программа Мафия, вернее она у нас называется "Разоблачаем мафию"
На празднике появляется суперагент с черным чемоданчиком, и говорит что сегодня имениннику один секретный человек дарит миллион долларов! Вручает черный чемодан, именинник открывает - миллиона- нет! выясняется что его украла мафия и так просто она его не отдаст. агент предлагает ребятам проникнуть в клан мафии изучив ее повадки, навыки, притворившись мафий, выудить обратно именинный миллион. для этого проводится блок конкурсов- типа школа мафии, шифруется, проверяем меткость, маскируется итп. В конце 10-15 минут играем в настольную игру мафия и находим Миллион! Миллион- это хлопушка с долларами! Стреляем- все набивают полные карманы) как то так))
2) Миньоны- похищение елки: ( сценарный ход утренника) Снеговик появляется на празднике и говорит что сегодня к нашей красавице елочке придет Дед Мороз и подарит подарки, после некоторого интерактива он говорит, что Дедушки долго нет, а он случайно нашел в лесу волшебный Дедушкин Мешок. И она знает волшебные слова, произносит слова, и достает из мешка- игрушку миньона, странно! Зачем это она здесь? Ну да ладно положим обратно, потому что кто- то идет. а идет Баба яга, которая считает что она в лесу самая красивая! Дети ей говорят, что красивая елка! баба яга решает елочку спилить! Снеговик говорит, что у нее ничего не выйдет, что у нее только метла, а не пила! но яга берет мешок мороза, произносит слова и наколдовывает пилу! Снеговик говорит ничего не выйдет - пила то тупая) яга убегает точить пилу! Снеговик думает как спасти положение! И вспоминает про миньонов, на празднике появляются миньоны и придумывают такой план, если баба яга не согласится прекратить пилить елку, то они ей устроит банана бум, который они с ребятишками до этого прорепетировали))) 
Приходит яга, они ей говорят не пили- иначе устроим банана бум! Яга говорит не боюсь! снеговик- без снегурочки не разобраться, бежит за снегуркой! Снегурочка- знаю управу!  расскажем морозу про нее он то знает что баба яга заморозок боится! Яга - не надо, не буду.... Простите!!! Делу не говорите! Все выходит Дед - нг блок))) игры танцы итп! Ну вот такой вот бред... Успешно идет 3й гол. На следующий уже делать не буду, может кому пригодится))))

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020), СМИТТИ (11.07.2018)

----------


## Олеся Литовченко

*Экспресс поздравление* ✌

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

*Лол Балерина*
У нашей куколки призвание в сфере «танцевания». По роду занятий – она Балеринка. По характеру – легка, как пушинка.
Значит и праздник будет воздушным и музыкальным.
В программе: 
 - танцы с волшебными ленточками
 - пазлы с куклой Лол
 - превращение в кукол ЛОЛ с помощью волшебных портретов
 - музыкальные игры с напольным пианино
Для кого? Для поклонниц кукол ЛОЛ и любителей музыки и танцев
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 4 до 12 лет
*Карамелька*
Озорная кошечка, которая не гуляет сама по себе, а только в компании веселых ребят. 
Ваш ребенок любит шалить? Дайте ему эту возможность. Ведь игра и шалость необходимы ему, как воздух.
В программе:
 - догонялки с плюшевыми мышками
 - угонялки от щенков
 - забавлялки с множеством лент
 - рисовалки портрета кота Компота
Для кого? Для котят и ребят, которые не могут жить без добрых шалостей.
Возраст: от 2 до 7 лет

*Возвращение Динозавра*
Это квест для любителей приключений. Ребята вместе с учеными отправляются в путешествие во времени, чтобы вернуть свою находку во время раскопок – яйцо динозавра.
В программе: 
 - раскопки останков динозавров
 - изучение динозавров по уникальной карте
 - путешествие на машине времени
 - полоса препятствий
 - извержение вулкана
 - встреча с Тирексом
Для кого? Для тех, кто увлечен миром динозавров и жаждет приключений.
Возраст: от 4 до 12 лет

*В поисках Шкуры Солнца*
Это таежная сказка – приключение с элементами театра теней. Ребята вместе с Тигом отправятся на поиски Шкуры Солнца. Для этого им предстоит победить свои страхи и помочь жителям леса. Пройдя все испытания, ребята станут еще сильнее и дружнее. 
Это программа о добре и дружбе, в которой ребята поймут, что Шкура Солнца есть у каждого. Главное  - найти свой путь. 
В программе: 
 - театр теней
 - прогулка по тайге через заросли
 - построение мостика через речку
 - сражение с Харзами
 - знакомство с Духом Тайги
 - поход в черную пещеру
Для кого? Для любителей легенд и искателей приключений.
Возраст: от 3 до 10 лет.

*Матроскин*
Музыкальная игровая программа по мотивам мультфильма «Простоквашино». Наш кот Матроскин придет на праздник не с пустыми руками, а с гитарой и музыкальными приветами от жителей Простоквашино для именинника.
В программе: 
 - песнопения под гитару
 - импровизированный оркестр с участием детей и взрослых
 - музыкальная охота
 - музыкальные загадки и игры
 - игротанцы
 Для кого? Для тех, кто любит отечественные мультфильмы, добрые песни и душевный юмор кота Матроскина.
Возраст: от 4 до 10 лет.

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

*Эльза*
Эльза на праздник принесла подарки, но оказывается, что вместо них в ее мешочке – снежки. Принцесса обращается за помощью к ребятам. Им предстоит растопить своими жаркими сердцами долгожданные подарки.
В программе: 
 - волшебная говорящая книга
 - объемный снеговик – конструктор
 - снежная полоса препятствий
 - превращение льдинок в конфеты
Для кого? Для тех, кто верит в чудеса и не боится холода.
Возраст: от 3 до 10 лет.

*Леди Баг*
Божья коровка набирает в свою команду новых героев. Сегодня ее пополнит команда именинника. Леди Баг откроет ребятам сундучок талисманов, который хранит в себе подсказки. Собрав их, ребята составят Кодекс супергероев.
В программе: 
 - поиск акум – темных бабочек
 - голосовые подсказки от Супер-кота
 - полет на парашюте с Эйфелевой башни
 - супер-зарядка энергией добра
Для кого? Для детей, которые мечтают спасти мир
Возраст: от 4 до 10 лет.

*Тролль Розочка*
Розочка – настоящий мастер праздника. Она устроит супер-вечеринку в честь Дня Рождения. Но велика опасность привлечь внимание Бергенов. Неужели праздник под угрозой? Ни в коем случае! У Троллей – все под контролем!
В программе: 
 - полеты на ярком парашюте
 - портал счастья
 - марафон обнимашек
 - маскировка от бергенов
Для кого? Для тех, кто обожает обниматься и веселиться на полную катушку.
Возраст: от 3 до 10 лет.

*Машенька*
Вместе с ребятами Маша отправляются на цветочную поляну, где они встречают Мишку. Вот только Мишка стал совсем маленьким. Почти игрушечным. Приболел. Конечно, ведь Машенька снова перепутала все микстуры. Ребятам предстоит вылечить Мишку и начинается весёлая заварушка. Скучать уж точно не кому не придётся, ведь наша Маша таких слов просто и не знает.
В программе:
- приготовление целебного варения
- катание на танцующей «бибике»
- веселая рыбалка 
- танцы и шутки от Маши
Для кого? Для маленьких шалунишек и непосед
Возраст: от 2 до 6 лет

*Лунтик*
Неземной гость, который с Луны свалился – любимый всеми малышами Лунтик. Немного робкий, но такой веселый персонаж мечтает узнать, что же такое дружба. Но он постоянно попадает в курьезные ситуации. За время программы ребята помогут справиться ему со всеми задачками и поделятся секретами дружбы. 
В программе: 
 - лунтяшные загадки
 - подвижные игры и танцы-повторянцы
 - игры с куклой-перчаткой
 - лента  - шоу (мини-формат)
Для кого? Для непоседливых и любознательных малышей, которые знают толк в дружбе.
Возраст: от 2 до 5 лет

*Фиксик Симка*
Симка изобрела настоящий подарок на День Рождения. Под кодовым названием "Взрослометр. Что же это такое? Это волшебное приспособление, которое покажет ребенку насколько он подрос. Кстати, для этого вам понадобиться тайком отправить нам прошлогоднее фото вашего ребенка. Ребята отправятся к Фиксикам в гости, чтобы отыскать все элементы для Взрослометра. А на пути их будет ждать множество веселых испытаний и задач.
В программе: 
- фикси-загадки с инструментами
- фиксипелки и фикситанцы
- испытания со взрослометром
- пазлы с Фиксиками
Для кого?  Для любознаек, непосед и тех, кто мечтает поскорее вырасти.
Возраст: от 2 до 6 лет.

*Роза Барбоскина*
Ребята вместе с Барбоскиной превратятся в озорных щенят и устроят настоящий «Гав-концерт». Главные зрители  - наши родители. Будем сверкать своими талантами и способностями. Равнодушных не будет точно. Сплошной щенячий восторг от концерта гарантирован! 
В программе: 
- щенячьи трюки с кольцом и тоннелем
- танец "Тяф-тяф-Буги" и «Собачий вальс» с ленточками
- веселые телефонные звонки по лайфону
Для кого? Для тех, кто не равнодушен к щенятам, мечтает о сцене и любит выступать.
Возраст: от 3 до 7 лет.
Малыш Барбоскин
Ребята вместе с Барбоскиным превратятся в озорных щенят и устроят настоящий турнир ловкости. Ведь Малыш – главный ловкач и озорник среди щенков. 
В программе: 
- увлекательная полоса препятствий
- прыжки на двух лапах через портал счастья
 - поиск ароматных косточек
-  танец "Тяф-тяф-Буги"
Для кого?  Для тех, кто не равнодушен к щенятам, любит резвиться и шалить.

*Принцесса*
Превращение в принцессу - это не просто чудо, также это труд, талант и некоторые знания. А еще знание этикета, умение танцевать и петь, чувство стиля и искусство шарма. Если какие-то навыки из этой программы девочка усвоит - это будет неплохим подарком ко Дню рождения Вашей принцессы. 
В программе: 
- танцы в ритме вальса
- дефиле с книгой на голове
- мастер-класс по прическам
- превращение кристаллов в сладкие конфеты
Для кого? - Для всех прелестных девочек и замечательных мальчиков!
Возраст: от 5 до 10 лет

*Пиратка*
Кто сказал, что пираты – разбойники? Смелая и обаятельная пиратка Джулия пришла к ребятам, чтобы взять их на борт судна под флагом «Весёлого Роджера» и вместе отправиться на поиски сладких сокровищ.
«Поднять Весёлого Роджера!» – бойко командует Джули матросам и путешествие начинается!
В программе:
- курс молодого пирата
- путешествие по карте
- остановки на разных островах (крокодилий остров, акулий остров и т.д.)
- поиск сундука с сокровищами
Для кого? Для очень отважных искателей приключений.
Возраст: от 4 до 12 лет

*Облачко Фьёк*
Знакомьтесь, это Фьёк! 
Он может стать украшением вашего праздника или королем диско-вечеринки.
Самое главное, что нужно знать про фьёков: 
 - это очень милые и любознательные существа, они обладают волшебными качествами, распространяют радость и переносят в атмосферу сказки. 
 - на завтрак фьёки обязательно съедают порцию скитлс. Это позволяет им оставаться такими яркими. Если вы встретите черного фьёка, знайте, что он голоден, угостите его чем-нибудь! 
 - фьёки излучают волшебный свет, и с каждым фотончиком они передают вам частичку себя. Поэтому, чтобы сохранить в себе фьёка, при встрече встаньте напротив него, возьмите его за руки и постойте так несколько секунд. Потому что фьёк должен быть в каждом из нас

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

*Фольга – шоу*
Хотите, чтобы на празднике веселились все? Тогда Фольга-шоу – ваш вариант. Это семейный формат праздника, где хочется шалить наравне со своим ребенком. Невероятный выплеск энергии ждет вас на этом шоу!
В программе: 
 - 20 кг серебристой фольги (сертифицированная, без пыли)
 - 10 классных игр с фольгой
 - танцы до упаду
 - прыжки в сугроб
 - фееричный салют
Образ ведущего выбираете вы. Это может быть Радужный Фьек или другой персонаж.
Для кого? Для веселых и активных людей
Возраст: от 2 до 99 лет

*Шоу мыльных пузырей*
Мыльное шоу – любимая всеми классика детского праздника. Наше шоу – это увлекательное путешествие на планету мыльных пузырей. Интересная подача, детский юмор, завораживающие трюки – все это в нашем представлении.
В программе: 
 - интерактив с детьми
 - мыльные пузыри от маленьких и больших
 - фигуры из мыльных пузырей
 - огненные и думные пузыри
 - погружение в гигантский мыльный пузырь
Для кого? Для тех, кто любит надувать и лопать мыльные пузыри
Возраст: от 2 до 99 лет.

*Лента – шоу*
Прекрасный вариант шоу для малышей, которое, несомненно, украсит ваш праздник. Это программа, в которой игры и конкурсы направлены на взаимодействие с множеством атласных ленточек.
В программе: 
 -  километры цветных лент
 -  это цветные игры и конкурсы, 
 - веселые прятки в лентах
 - яркие  и необычные фото
Для кого? Для шалунишек и непосед
Возраст: от 2 до 5 лет

*Научное шоу «Баббл Айс»*
Эта программа соединила в себе лучшие трюки из мыльного шоу и элементы научных экспериментов. С помощью мыльной жидкости и сухого льда мы научим творить настоящие чудеса! Ваш ребенок сможет вволю «похимичить» под чутким контролем нашего ведущего.
В программе: 
- торжественное поздравление именинника.
- эксперимент «Научная газировка»
- эксперимент Огненные мыльные пузыри
- эксперимент Вулкан мыльных пузырей
- эксперимент Мыльные пузыри с дымом
- эксперимент Мыльная каша в горшочке
- эксперимент «Дымовая завеса»
Для кого: для любознаек и любителей «похимичить»
Возраст: от 6 до 12 лет.

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

*Человек - паук* 
Злой профессор Осьминог разработал план захвата мира. Спасение человечества ложится на сильные плечи именинника и его команды. Человек – паук подготовит каждого к отважной миссии. Вас ожидают: паучьи испытания, паутинные истории, бомбические ловушки, состязания на силу и ловкость! 
Все на схватку добра со злом! 
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 4 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для мальчишек, которые мечтают спасти мир

*Супер - Кот и Леди Баг*
Их стоит только позвать, и они окажутся рядом. Рекомендуемый возраст: от 4 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для отважных и смелых борцов со злом и коварством

*Черепашка-ниндзя*
Это настоящее приключение станет лучшим подарком на День Рождения Вашего ребенка. Кавабанга! Черепашки вышли из прикрытия и ищут нового приемника. Им станет виновник торжества. Впереди упражнения на ловкость и сноровку, ниндзя-танцы, мастер-класс по боевым искусствам. Шредер, берегись! 
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 4 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для юных бойцов и любителей сражаться за мир во всем мире

*Радуга Дэш* 
Радуга Дэш — любимица всех девчонок. Ведь как её можно не любить? Она заводная, дружелюбная и просто душа компании. А если день выдался пасмурным и дождливым она, вильнув своим радужным хвостом, мигом расчистит небо и над горизонтом засияет солнышко. В программе: тематические задания от всех пони, веселое сражение с тучками, радужные танцы и загадки.
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для тех, кто знает толк в дружбе и веселье

*Лол Единорожка*
Все дети знают, как сложно встретить единорожку. На нашем празднике всех ждет сюрприз. Кукла Лол оживет и любой желающий сможет не только ее увидеть, но и загадать желание, ведь существует легенда, что любое желание, загаданное при встрече с этим мифическим существом, обязательно сбудется. В программе: 
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для тех, кто верит в сказки и волшебство

*Пчелка*
Если ваша дочь без ума от КУКОЛОК ЛОЛ, тогда эта программа специально для неё!!! В нашей коллекции есть Лол Королева Пчёлка! Девиз малышки: «Будь собой»! Куклы Лол очень любят наряжаться, танцевать и веселиться!! Всему этому научим и Ваших принцесс.  Зажужжат от удовольствия даже самые искушенные малышки!
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для всех веселых и зажигательных девочек

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

*Аленка*
Сказочный патруль следят за порядком и балансом между двумя мирами - обычным и волшебным. В своей повседневной жизни - они обычные девчонки, но, когда кому-то грозит опасность - они раскрывают свои волшебные силы и спешат на помощь. Дети, попавшие в команду Аленки точно поучаствуют в незабываемых и захватывающих приключениях.
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для тех, кто мечтает о волшебстве и приключениях

*Свинка Пеппа*
Неугомонная и веселая Пеппа с легкостью находит общий язык с ребятами, так как она сама еще тот ребенок. На празднике вас ждут забавные игры и… добрые шалости тоже, ну а куда без этого? В программе: прогулки по лужам, обучение визжанию, кувырялковалянию, и другим премудростям.
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 2 до 5 лет
Для кого? Для самых озорных шалунишек на свете

*Щенячий патруль*
Юные щенки готовы решить любую проблему! Их машины быстры, их лапы крепки, а сердца полны жажды приключений! День Рождения превратится в настоящее приключение. Ведь кошачья братва устроила настоящую КОТовасию. Компании ребят предстоит справиться с КОТострофой. Ну, а отважных щенкам – все по зубам!
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 6 лет
Для кого? Для чутких носиков и дружелюбных хвостиков

*Русалочка*
Вместе с очаровательной Русалочкой дети отправятся в подводный мир, где познакомятся с веселым другом Флаундером. Ребята поймают в рыболовную сеть непослушных рыбок, научатся спасать затонувшие корабли и найдут сокровища. Всех ждут самые сложные морские испытания, приключения и танцевальные конкурсы.
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для тех, кто любит водную стихию и приключения

*Моана*
Бесстрашная Моана, дочь вождя маленького племени на острове в Тихом океане, больше всего на свете мечтает о приключениях и решает отправиться в опасное морское путешествие, чтобы спасти Сердце Те Фити. Вместе с ребятами им предстоит пересечь океан, сразиться со страшными чудовищами и разрушить древнее предсказание.
Рекомендуемый возраст: от 3 до 7 лет
Для кого? Для тех, кто любит водную стихию и приключения

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Рашидик

> "Заколдованный лес" - герои сказочная фея, эльф и единорог...  Дети должны помочь расколдовать лес. Пройдя "испытания" на пути к вершине волшебного холма, где исполняются желания только именинников. И именно ему предстоит попросить у волшебного холмика расколдовать сказочный лес))


Хорошая идея. Давно искала что нибудь подобное для внука. Спасибо.

----------

